# New Here.........



## cutekitty87uk (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi im Sam and im 21 last sept/oct time i came across a fledgling must have been about 2 weeks old well we called her Bubbles (or rather my cousin did) and we hand reared her, Well........ tonight my mum takes her dog for a walk or more to the point she carried him! (he refused to walk!) and come across yet another Baby Pigeon so she checked it to make sure it was ok carried on with her walk and diverted back the way she went to check well as it was getting dark and the weather is rather pants today mum picked it up and has now been named Squeak! Looking at it it must be about 3 wks old by the feathers but is tiny compared with bubbles when we got her! It has had 2 good meals already (i think im turning into doctor dolittle) and is quite happily asleep in a box on mums bed. Bless! Introductions to Bubbles was hilarious Squeak thought bubbles was mum and went running after her and Bubbles Flew off Scared up to the eyballs! Coming from a pigeon who has a cat for a best friend it was a sight. 
xSamxBubblesxSqueak

Bubbles:


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sam and welcome to the forum

Poor Bubbles, obviously not quite got the maternal instinct yet 

They are so cute at Squeak's age. We have one (now an adult) who used to follow one of the rescued Collared Doves around, and learned how to peck for seed from her. At that age, seems that whether it be feathered or human, they see it as a parent and source of food.

Maybe one day, Bubbles might have her own squeaking, flapping babies to cope with!

John


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Welcome SAM keep up the good work* GEORGE


----------



## cutekitty87uk (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi John and Thank you,

Ok i know this isnt the orthodox way of doing things but..... when we first fed Bubbles i was syringe feeding her Baby rice or wheetabix (Im in the UK If you dont know what im on about then just ask) then we moved her onto Baby food with seeds in and took the end off a syringe and she ate it herself in the tube of the syringe well Bubbles being rather stubborn wasnt having any of eating off the floor malarky and why would she when gullable Mummy Sam will hand feed her (Bubbles: but i will pinch Mummys cup of tea when she is looking right at me) So with her new liking for tea we put seed in a saucer and added a little bit of tea (now it had to be out of your cup if she didnt see that happening she wouldnt have it) and she started to eat all by herself picking out the seed chucking it everywhere and eating a little but who am i to stand in the way of progress! I was so pleased for her i wanted to cry! well she eats perfect, flys like a dream, plays with the cat and on top of all that tonight decided to eat my stew for me! till i gave her some of her own. Hopefully Squeak will follow the same progress and FYI i say Bubbles is Female but dont actually know she just acts like a bit of a tart and flirts with everyone! So when i post pics if anyone can tell feel free to let me know.
xSamxBubblesxSqueakx


----------



## cutekitty87uk (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you George x


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

welcome to this board sam, bubbles, squeak and the kitty who looks less than impressed!

it's great that you have rescued the pidgeys, and it's amazing how they will go from timid and shy to ruling the house (you can read about my pigeon, sophie, on this board)! everyone here is very friendly, and will be able to offer encouragement, help, advice, and just a great group of like-minded people to share your pigeon stories and adventures with!

once again, welcome!

bill b.


----------



## cutekitty87uk (Apr 21, 2008)

thank you bill and the cat always looks like that its her breed and a few seconds before Bubbles had just been standing on her lol She so rules the house or at least the cat i cant wait to see what kind of temprement Squeak comes up with already in the few short hours we have had her she is quite chilled out, they are so sweet x


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Bubbles and Squeak go together anyway don't they?



Nice to meet you, your mom, and your birds (and cat)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Sam and welcome! We're very glad to have you, Bubbles and Squeak as new friends and look forward to more pictures and stories. Bless your mum for rescuing Squeak. It will really help him to have Bubbles around - if for no other reason than to know he is not alone. 

BTW, pretty baby in your avatar.


----------



## cutekitty87uk (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol yes they do go together. Thank you Lady Tarheel She is not mine she is my God Daughter (Also my Second Cousin) and was born last october, aswell as her we had twin boys also my second cousins born last August and just after they turn a year old they will have a baby brother due end of August, so many babies i think there is something in the water. I have a really sweet pic of my 5 yr old cousin somewhere with bubbles i will see if i can find it and post it. x x


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome! We're glad to have you on the site. Congratulations on your new "baby" Squeak.....looking forward to more pictures and stories.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Same. I enjoyed the pics, please do share some more!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Sam  

Welcome to the board! This is my most favourite place to hang out! You will love it here! 

I loved your story and pictures and am looking forward to hearing much more about your birds. We especially love pictures here!

I have a pet feral hen called Jax and an Irish ex racer called Paddy.

Lindi


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sam ! 

Both Bubbles and the kitty are adorable ! Your mom is a pigeon magnet it sounds like LOL 

And "Hi" to little Squeak also , you are in good company !  

Hambone


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Hi Sam and welcome to the beautiful world of pigeon lovers. The forum will enhance your education on pigeons and also about pigeon people. Again, welcome to you and your beautiful friends. 

George


----------

